# Sincronización de motores trifásicos



## Victorinoxi (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola, tengo una consulta.

En una linea de producción de tacos tengo lo siguiente:
1.- Motor de horno a determinada velocidad.

2.- A la salida del horno tengo un transportador tipo Z y su motor.

3.- A la salida del horno tengo un transportador de ligas y su motor.

4.- A la salida de las ligas tengo la freidora y su motor.

EL problema es que no se que usar para sincronizar los 4 motores, tomando siempre como referencia la velocidad del motor del horno.

Tengo pensado en usar encoder, variador o modulos de contaje rápidos. La sincronización se hará con la marca Allen Bradley.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2013)

¿Pero de que potencia y velocidades en el eje estamos hablando?


----------



## Victorinoxi (Ago 13, 2013)

la potencia de los motoreses aproximadamente de 1 HP, las velocidades están alrededor de los 27m/min....ese dato no es muy seguro ya que no lo anote y le di confianza a mi memoria....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2013)

A menos que toleres una deriva en las velocidades vas a necesitar un PLC que lea la señal de los encoders y las vaya corrigiendo.
Vas a tener una sincronización perfecta y hasta creo que mas barato (el monto total) con motores paso a a paso.


----------



## Victorinoxi (Ago 13, 2013)

tengo dos opciones

OPCION A:
* PLC con tarjeta de contador rápido
* Encoder 
*Variador

OPCION B:
* PLC 
* Encoder 
*Variador con tarjeta de encoder

En esta opción B, tengo pensado leer datos a través de Ethernet, el variador me daría toda la información.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2013)

No entiendo donde está tu duda.  Opción A o B da lo mismo porque en los dos casos tenés que leer la cantidad de pulsos de los encoders y en funcion del error actuar sobre la consigna --> Es un problema de software en el PLC.


----------



## Victorinoxi (Ago 13, 2013)

pues mi duda que es más factible!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2013)

Victorinoxi dijo:


> pues mi duda que es más factible!!!!



Ver mensaje #4           .


----------



## jeison osmar (Sep 10, 2013)

A menos que quieras abaratar costos, podrías usar contactores. Y harías tus diagramas ladder.


----------



## opamp (Sep 10, 2013)

Si ya tienes la marca, no tienes que hacer nada, te comunicas con la gente de allen y te dan el paquete completo:variadores, plc , programacion , etc.


----------



## savad (Ene 5, 2014)

Creo que tienes mas opciones, Asumiendo que tus motores sean de AC trifasicos, puedes controlar su velocidad con inversores comerciales los cuales te ofrecen una salidad de dc (normalmente 0-10 o 4-20 mA) proporcional a su velocidad. Entonces solo necesitas determinar que motor va ser tu master y la relacion de velocidad entre tu master y cada uno de los otros 3 motores esclavos. Asi que conectas la salida de tu mater a 3 Pots de presicion (10 Vueltas de preferencia) pero no necesarios, y el central de cada pot a la entrada de señal de velocidad del inverter del motor esclavo.   Nota que la sincronizacion es en velocidad ... no en posicion angular de las flechas del motor.  es facil y economico para la mayoria de los casos,   pero si necesitas una syncronizacion angular entonces deberas invertir mucho mas plata ...
espero que sea de ayuda este pequeño aporte.


----------

